# preservative



## Stacey (May 2, 2012)

I've been researching a lot about preservatives.  I've read some on this forum but most of my info comes from Swiftcraftmonkey.

1. Yes, preservatives are required for any product that has water in it or even comes in contact with water. 

2.  GSE (Grapefruit Seed Extract) is NOT a preservative. Ever!  It's anti-oxident which can prevent some rancidity in oils...but it's not a preservative. According to Susan the only preservative powers found in GSE come from the preservative that was use to preserve the GSE! 

3. if sugar or salt scrubs are not single use, then they require a preservative.  Mostly because of the constant dipping in to the container with wet or dirty fingers.  

But my question is about body butters and creams. Because of their thick and creamy nature they are usually not "pourable".  Meaning that you still have to dip a finger into the container to get the product out.   Most do not have water in the ingredients.  

Even so....I seldom see body butters and creams with preservatives added to the ingredient list.  Why?

I got into a discussion the other day with someone at a "health food" store about use the GSE in a cream.  I explained that GSE was not a preservative...and then we talked about the need for a preservative in a water based product.  Then the person I talked to said that the cream didn't have water in.  Ok.  So then I was stumped.  

Can you shed some light on this debate for me?  

Thanks.


----------



## fiddletree (May 2, 2012)

With anhydrous products, it's generally assumed that water won't be introduced to them if they aren't a bath/shower product like a scrub.  Whether or not this is true, I don't know....


----------



## IrishLass (May 2, 2012)

A cream is just a lotion that has less water in it- at least the kind of creams I make- therefore still very much in need of a proper preservative.

I also make anhydrous (waterless) body butters. You can get by without a preservative for those, but only if you refrain from sticking your fingers into it or introducing water or germs into it. Once that happens, all bets are off. I always, always, always scoop my anhydrous butters out with a clean B&B cosmetic spatula like these.  


IrishLass


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

Interesting about the anhydrous body butters not needing a preservative.  Technically.    Technically not needing it but probably benefiting with the added protection.  I mean most people will just dip their fingers in it without a second thought.    I know I have in the past.  Never gave it another thought...I figured it was fine to do so. 

I'm curious to go back to that store and see if that cream is sold with cosmetic spatulas or not.  Or at least having some mention of using a clean applicator to apply it.  

Ah-ha!  Once again...I've learned things that I didn't know I NEEDED to know.  Thanks!


----------



## saltydog (May 3, 2012)

Stacey, the subject of preservatives always interests me too!
Susan has boat-loads of info on her blog about them, but at the moment I'm particularly interested in Optiphen and Optiphen Plus. She doesn't use these, so I'm hoping you don't mind me squirming in on your thread to ask a question of my own?

I've been researching, and Optiphen Plus seems like a good choice for a water-based body spray. Anyone use this for the same purpose? Unlike Optiphen, I read that it's water soluble. 
Any advice or comments? I'm so wanting to do a spray for summer with a little Aloe and glycerin in it, but the amount of choice when it comes to preservatives is daunting! I've even looked on Etsy to see what people use the most, but there's so many with no preservative at all.

BTW, I've only tried a whipped body butter once, a while ago, unscented for DH, and I did not preserve it. I still use it almost every night on my hands and elbows, but I do wash up before I use it because I apply it right before bed. It seems fine, makes my skin super soft, too


----------



## birdcharm (May 6, 2012)

I too am trying to learn more about Optiphen (and "Plus"), 
from what I have gathered, they include a similar ingredient 
that is found in Phenonip, that being Phenoxyethanol. 

This substance, (Phenoxyethanol), keeps coming up 
during my reading sessions as a potential "not so healthy
to use all the time, esp. with skin care products that remain 
on the skin" ingredient ... has anyone here read any 
similar information?  

Currently, I have been using a product called "Vegecide"
and it has been working nicely in creams, although it tends
to make the cream a little thinner, so one must compensate
for that.  I have seen "natural" products that list Phenonip
as a preservative, but I do not believe this to be a 
natural preservative, such as the Optiphen.  I know 
the topic here is not about synthetic versus natural, 
but I thought I would offer this to see what others may 
know about these. 

Cheers,
Kathy


----------



## BeckyT (May 8, 2012)

*Organic Preservative*

Hi, I'm new here and work FT but PT making soaps, lotions and candles as a side business. I do enjoy it. I was referred by a friend of mine about an organic preservative.  The manufacturer will not sell to small crafters/home crafters but their reseller that i was referred to sold to me. 
So far it seems to work in 3 of my different lotion lines.. its called arborcide - I can't find any other reseller selling this except for this one that i purchased it from.

_spammy link removed - mod team_


----------



## Genny (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Organic Preservative*



			
				BeckyT said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new here and work FT but PT making soaps, lotions and candles as a side business. I do enjoy it. I was referred by a friend of mine about an organic preservative.  The manufacturer will not sell to small crafters/home crafters but their reseller that i was referred to sold to me.
> So far it seems to work in 3 of my different lotion lines.. its called arborcide - I can't find any other reseller selling this except for this one that i purchased it from.



Have you had your lotions with it in it tested?


----------



## twistedrose04 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Organic Preservative*



			
				BeckyT said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new here and work FT but PT making soaps, lotions and candles as a side business. I do enjoy it. I was referred by a friend of mine about an organic preservative.  The manufacturer will not sell to small crafters/home crafters but their reseller that i was referred to sold to me.
> So far it seems to work in 3 of my different lotion lines.. its called arborcide - I can't find any other reseller selling this except for this one that i purchased it from.




According to the INCI this preservative is  "Leuconostoc Ferment Filtrate". From what I've seen of it, it's not organic but can be used in organic formulations. I had just run across this last night while looking for natural perservatives. Here is the link I found that sells this. http://www.theherbarie.com/Leucidal-Liquid--pr-439.html

Hope that helps you out!


----------



## birdcharm (May 12, 2012)

Hi Becky, 

That link didn't seem to take me to the Leucidal page, but I have read about this preservative in the past ... if I remember correctly, it has something to do with radishes. 

Okay ... here you go ... I did a quick search about it, and there is some information here:  
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... ocert.html

I was actually considering this preservative before I bought the Vegecide ... but it was more of a matter of purchasing other items that were needed, so it was supplier dictated, but it sounds nice and I would like to try it myself sometime. 

Kathy


----------

